# Backupverzeichnis ist ein eigener Mount?



## andrezohles (16. März 2018)

Guten morgen zusammen,

Ich habe bei mir das Backup-Verzeichnis in einem Mount in der fstab ist dies auch hinterlegt jedoch erhalte ich wenn das Backup startet die fehlermeldung


```
The command /usr/local/ispconfig/server/scripts/backup_dir_mount.sh failed.
```
Wenn ich im Verzeichnis von ISPConfig schaue gibt es auch kein Script was so heißt.

Fehlt dieses von hause aus oder muss ich dies selber schreiben und dort ablegen?

Danke vorab


----------



## Till (16. März 2018)

Das ist ein optionales script welches ISPConfig ausführt zum Mounten des Verzeichnisses vor einem Backup. Dieses müsstest Du also anlegen, wenn es benötigt wird.


----------



## florian030 (19. März 2018)

und rechte root.root 700 - sonst klappt das nicht. analog dazu gäbe es auch noch backup_dir_umount.sh


----------

